# lots of new pics of cujo and kat!!



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

cujo under a box









cujo blinking, he looks funny. :lol: 









cujo on his favorite radiator shelf


















the new friends! (when they're not trying to hit each other :roll: )









cujo getting jealous that kat has the catnip toy









kat with the pretty new collar i just bought her. i love the way it looks with her fur.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Woo hoo!!! Pictures! I'm so excited to see them!

hehehe Cujo's so cute. 

It's good to see pics of Kat and Cujo together.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

It's good to see some civility.  

They'll be buds in no time.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

They are both so pretty!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

OK, I am still struggling with which one is the cutest!  

It is great to be able to see some pictures of these two.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

That is so sweet ... I love the pictures


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

They're both so cute. Everytime I see Cujo's tail it reminds me of my cat Twinkie's.....so fluffy.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*lots of new pictures of cujo and kat*

Thanks for these pictures, Faile.
I always love to see pictures of Cujo, because, as you know, he is Jimmy's secret twin :lol: 
And now he has a new friend - she's lovely as well  

seashell


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 5, 2004)

I love the ones with cujo on the radiator shelf, his face looks so cute.  I also love the one where cujo is getting jealous, my cat used to do that all the time. :lol:


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Wow what gppd pictures he is a really pretty cat


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Nice pics - I really like Cujo.


----------



## KerriKitty (Feb 10, 2004)

They are both so cute!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I have already decided that Cujo is my online boyfriend. (Don't tell my REAL boyfriend!) He is always so handsome and cute. And I almost peed in my pants with excitement when I saw you had new pictures of Kat. I have a special spot in my heart for her because I watched her story unfold (lol) and she looks just like Angel, another kitty I'm in love with. I can't get enough of these two.


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

Cujo and Kat are both so beautiful!!! :)


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

forjazz- i told cujo you have a crush on him. he meowed. i don't know what that means. i think he's hoping that means you will give him treats.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

faile said:


> forjazz- i told cujo you have a crush on him. he meowed. i don't know what that means. i think he's hoping that means you will give him treats.


It means he loves me too!!! Yes I will give him treats for being such a pretty boy.  (If he will share a few with his sister)


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

cutest pic of kat yet!! sorry, it's alittle dark but i didn't want her eyes to shine all demony like.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

AWwwww! I'm gonna steal her.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

So cute!!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

So cute! And I like Cujo! What a beatiful kitty!


----------



## 2kids3cats4me (Jan 6, 2004)

Cujo is ABSOLUTELy adorable! He's looks a lot like my George, only with long hair.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

You are right! He looks like George!!!


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

i need pics of kitties that look like my kitties!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm sure ndkittymom can post some picture of George so you can compare!


----------



## 2kids3cats4me (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey Guys! I PROMISE I will get some pics of my cats on later today. Currently, there are a few pics in the Say Meow forum under the message titled "Big MEOWWW from ND." 

I can't take the time to do any right now. I work as an at-home medical transcriptionist and can't leave my work until later this afternoon.

Talk to you all later! :wink:


----------

